# How to store freshly made, uncooked mushroom ravioli



## larry_stewart (Oct 14, 2015)

I want to make some fresh mushroom ravioli.
Problem is, I won't cook/ eat it until tomorrow or Friday.
What is the best way to store the ravioli for a few days.

Should I store it in the uncooked stage in a zip lock or plastic container?
(Id prefer to store them in the uncooked stage, and cook them up when I need them)

Should I boil them, then store them, and reheat for dinner?  
If so, should I store them in the sauce or not in the sauce ?
( not sure what sauce i will be using yet).


Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Silversage (Oct 14, 2015)

If your pasta has fresh egg in it, it won't keep more than a day or so in the fridge.  It will start to turn black.  If it's an eggless pasta, it will keep longer.  

I usually freeze my ravioli if I'm not planning to use it the same day.  Lay the them (uncooked) out on a baking sheet and freeze until firm.  Then put them in a plastic bag and return to the freezer.  If you don't freeze them individually, they will stick together in the bag.  Don't even bother to thaw them - just drop what you need into gently boiling water.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2015)

store them in single layers with wax or parchment paper between the layers so they don't stick together.  For a couple of days in the fridge.  Longer in the freezer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 14, 2015)

Silversage said:


> If your pasta has fresh egg in it, it won't keep more than a day or so in the fridge.  It will start to turn black.  If it's an eggless pasta, it will keep longer.
> 
> I usually freeze my ravioli if I'm not planning to use it the same day.  Lay the them (uncooked) out on a baking sheet and freeze until firm.  Then put them in a plastic bag and return to the freezer.  If you don't freeze them individually, they will stick together in the bag.  Don't even bother to thaw them - just drop what you need into gently boiling water.



+1

I make my ravs dough 100g semolina to 1 large egg and a pinch of salt.
I fill the dough and then place them all on a floured half sheet pan, leave them to dry on the kitchen counter for at least 3 hours and toss the whole pan in the chest freezer overnight, then my lovelys are placed in a zip top freezer bag for later consumption.  
If we're having a pot full the same night that they are rolled out, then after drying, into a very large pot of boiling water they go until cooked to al dente and served with your choice of toppings.
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/a-birthday-celebration-in-food/
My husband is over the moon for ravs and meatballs with homemade marinara.

JMO-reheated raviolis are not as tasty


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 14, 2015)

We do it the way SS wrote, on the rare occasions we actually have extra homemade ravioli.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm lazy and know my limits. I pull these out of the freezer. They're better than I could ever do.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2015)

We've been enjoying these ravioli recently.  Products - Three Bridges


----------

